# push pole vs trolling motor?...one fisherman skiff



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

I did a search and this topic didn't come up?? which was a surprise! 

I will soon be converting a small boat to a micro skiff and would normally just buy a trolling motor. However, I thought I'd get your input. Most of the fishing will be in one to two feet or water.
thanks Rich


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

It's come up during discussion, but not as an individual thread.
Consensus is that in extremely shallow water poling is better.
But for working deeper water the trolling motor is preferred.
I like a kayak paddle for open water and a push pole for when
there's too much wind or thick grass. It also depends on the area
being fished. Heavily fished areas, trolling motor noise will spook
the resident fish population. They've learned what a trolling motor means.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Just depends on the application. In my opinion a push pole can't be beat for a quiet stealthy approach. When it gets windy or you are fishing an area with a decent current a push pole is less than ideal. Where will you be fishing?
Also when I fish alone using the push pole I ususally fill a cooler of water and put it on the bow. This keeps the bow down and boat balanced on a smaller skiff.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

most pressured fish know trolling motors!!-if your poling usually youre elevated on platform and have a lot better line of sight for the skinny,trolling usually from bow ,lower elevation,, if your a skinny/sight angler poling will always win out-its not bad to have both options :-?
-anytide


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

My recent observations are completely contrary to what I have always told people. I paddled a kayak for years fly fishing for redfish in small tidal creeks, and I caught a lot of fish. 

At least 75% of my fishing is done in less than a foot of water and at a distance of less than 40 feet. I would shake my head in amazement (polite term) when a boat with a trolling motor passed by. "They'll never catch a fish making all that noise" I told myself while leaving to find an unmolested creek.

Since my aching back told me to quit paddling, I now fish from a 16 foot square stern canoe with both an outboard and a trolling motor. I still fish the same areas, and I don't catch quite as many fish. Here's my opinion on the reason, for what it's worth.

I have tried approaching fish with the trolling motor, a paddle, and a pushpole. If I have enough water to run the motor without the prop nicking the bottom, I don't seem to spook the fish. I usually see the fish moving, then set up in their path, and cut off the motor and wait.

If they know I'm there, or seem to act a bit nervous, I use the paddle, and move very slowly. They could see me too easily if I stood up to use the push pole.

If the water is too shallow for the motor and I am just scouting for fish, then I use the pole. I find most of my fish this way, but don't necessarily catch the most. By the time I set the pole down and then cast, the fish have moved. I think this is due to pressure waves from the hull.

If I am by myself, I catch more fish running the motor and then making fine adjustments with a paddle while seated. If I have someone with me I almost always use the pole. I think the biggest factor is the footprint of the boat, and the pressure wave you create when moving. Fish are constantly bombarded with sounds, but when hit by a low frequency pressure wave coming from something large, it's a time to be alarmed. The other alarming factor is if they can see you standing in the boat. 

To sum up all that BS, I would get a trolling motor to cover more water, and get a pole for when you actually see the fish before they see you.

PS: After all that pontificating I almost forgot, "Welcome Aboard".


----------



## richg99 (Nov 28, 2009)

Where will I be fishing... South Texas flats.... normally windy, of course.

*** ** **

Canoeman...you hit upon something that I read about a long time ago regarding a trolling motor. 

That was...if the motor is left running at one speed ( and, in your case... steering is fine-tuned by the additional paddle) ...the trolling motor's "scare factor" is greatly lessened. 

If, however, the T.M. 's speeds are constantly adjusted ......its "scare factor" rises exponentially. 

Guess it makes sense. A background "Humming" sound that doesn't vary can be ignored or even enjoyed. Same sound that varies all over the place can quickly become annoying. Think of your dish-washer...

thanks, and regards... Rich


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

For what its worth both my canoe and my skiff are rigged with both. For creeks and canals the tm gets the nod. For long skinny flats its mostly push pole unless its really windy in which case I drift. The one exception on the flat is when the water is high, dirty and there is a lot of bait. Being on the tower doesn't seem to provide much of an advantage when the water has 0 visibility.
I don't worry about scaring fish when standing up, just know where the sun is and where your shadow is.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

The only time I don't use a trolling motor is if it's so shallow I'm dragging bottom and have to push my way out with a pole. That's pretty rare though. 99% of my time is spent on the electric, and it hasn't hurt my catch rate one bit. You can look back on years of my reports as proof. I've even had big reds swimming lazily alongside me, totally unconcerned about the running troller only 15ft away.

I also try to make a couple of chartered trips every year, and have been with guides who pole and guides who use the electric. Those who pole say it's the only way to go, those who don't say it doesn't make any difference. 

So, I'm of the opinion that in most situations it doesn't make a lot of difference, but if you allow the troller to cavitate or flip it on and off constantly, it may spook the fish, just like dropping or being noisy with the push pole would.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> For what its worth both my canoe and my skiff are rigged with both. For creeks and canals the tm gets the nod. For long skinny flats its mostly push pole unless its really windy in which case I drift. The one exception on the flat is when the water is high, dirty and there is a lot of bait. Being on the tower doesn't seem to provide much of an advantage when the water has 0 visibility.
> I don't worry about scaring fish when standing up, just know where the sun is and where your shadow is.


X2... I have a 15.4 highsider with TM and pushpole only for pond hopping and shallow intercoastal.


----------



## East_Cape (Jun 3, 2008)

I walk the nose of the skiff first then push pole...
it's quieter than both and i'm in total control and all my weight is supported on the boat so sof bottom isn't an issue....
hope this helps?
Kevin


----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

people get heavy handed with the TM and want to speed to spots with it thinking they are undetected like my freind, but a minn kota on speed 1 is dead quiet, then slowly snap it off when you fish.


----------



## jared_simonetti (Jan 11, 2007)

I use a push pole to cover long distance and then a kayak paddle to sand and paddle or sit and creap.


----------

